# Grey Knight Project - By SSG.House



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

This is my Grey Knight project. Im getting back into Warhammer 40k after several years.
Im sharing this to give you all some laughs and also to fish for advice. Im not a Master painter, or even a novice. Im going to be trying to paint these to the best of my ability, and look foreward to some positive feedback and tips etc.

Here is the army as it stands at this moment. Please note, I still have a Dreadnaught and 2 boxes of GKs in shipping. As mentioned in another thread I have no dedicated transports or Landraiders yet. (No fliers either ATM) Im going to save those for next month.
Im still trying to find a place or site I can buy my paints/washes etc from. I do have two cans of chaos black for the base coat. 

Any help would be awesome.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

My intent origionally was to magnetize the heavy weapons, NDKs, and DNs, to allow for modularity. But quickly relized my brain doesnt soak up knowledge like it used to and the one person who was helping me I think got frustrated with my issues.

That plan has been scrapped, so now im going to figure a new way to maintain modularity based on what im going to be playing against.

Im thinking Im going to make 3 squads of 10 Strike Squads, and 1 Purifier...then next month purchase another 10 man squad and make them Interceptors. 

As for the termies.... Im not so sure about......yet. I like the idea of the Paladins...but yet I need more research on the pros and cons. Ive been reading via these forums Termies suck in 6th ed. (My old Death Wing used to be walking tanks) But again I need more knowledge on this.

The Dreadnaughts I wanted to use as more of a ranged attacker, (Ive never used DNs so its new to me...more research is needed)

NDKs Close range I was thinking Infernos and Nem. Broadswords. (Like DNs I havent ever used and I need more research)

I want an Army, that can take and hold ground. I want hard hitting actions on objective, and violence of action. Any tips would be Awesome!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Ah Grey Knights, where three different kits will make your whole army haha So what exactly are you trying to do? Find a way to use all the bits in the box rather than make some Knights permanently use a certain weapon? Really, Grey Knights will do anything you want them to do and more. You can play medium point lists and literally have a dozen models on the table, and you'll still be likely to win. Were you thinking of normal Grey Knight colors or a unique palette?


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> Ah Grey Knights, where three different kits will make your whole army haha So what exactly are you trying to do? Find a way to use all the bits in the box rather than make some Knights permanently use a certain weapon? Really, Grey Knights will do anything you want them to do and more. You can play medium point lists and literally have a dozen models on the table, and you'll still be likely to win. Were you thinking of normal Grey Knight colors or a unique palette?


I really want to follow the GK paint scheme. But I would love to do some shading and highlighting to help them stand out. I dig the silver. And would love to try to put some blue into the over all finish.

What I origionally intended was to keep my GKs modular. The only items magnatized would've been the heavy weapons. Although the more I read the more I see people sticking to Psycannons and psyammo.
No I wasnt going to go nuts and use every bit. I was thinking long term bang for the buck. quick swapping of heavy weapon systems based on what I thought I would need against what ever fight I was going into, versus the cookie cutter psycannon/psyammo build.

I believe I spelled it out in my second post in the thread


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

SSG.House said:


> I really want to follow the GK paint scheme. But I would love to do some shading and highlighting to help them stand out. I dig the silver. And would love to try to put some blue into the over all finish.
> 
> What I origionally intended was to keep my GKs modular. The only items magnatized would've been the heavy weapons. Although the more I read the more I see people sticking to Psycannons and psyammo.
> No I wasnt going to go nuts and use every bit. I was thinking long term bang for the buck. quick swapping of heavy weapon systems based on what I thought I would need against what ever fight I was going into, versus the cookie cutter psycannon/psyammo build.
> ...


I see. Well then I'll give some opinions on what I think of your thoughts in that second post, I just wanted to make sure I knew exactly what you wanted to do before I offered anything. 

Your idea for the Strike Squads and Purifiers is good, they'll be the base of a lot of solid lists. 

The Terminators haven't really been nerfed, just changed. And with those changes are the difficulties of changing to a new edition. Grey Knights and their Terminators are still feasible in 6th, so I think you'll have fun and be a force to be reckoned with. 

Dreadnoughts work well as long ranged support, so that part is totally doable. 

The DreadKnight is a good beatstick for Greater Daemons, Monstrous Creatures, and anything else big enough to be a hassle for your standard troopers. 

Overall you've got a good game plan here, can't wait to see your army painted up! I'd like to try an Inquisitorial Retinue army sometime. Just seem interesting.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Ddraig Cymry said:


> I see. Well then I'll give some opinions on what I think of your thoughts in that second post, I just wanted to make sure I knew exactly what you wanted to do before I offered anything.
> 
> Your idea for the Strike Squads and Purifiers is good, they'll be the base of a lot of solid lists.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the encouragement! I do plan on posting pics by stage. And hopefully someone can point out things Im doing wrong and other useful tips to making these GKs stand out and get the paint they deserve.

This game has a steep learning curve. Im taking it in stages.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

SSG.House said:


> Thanks for the encouragement! I do plan on posting pics by stage. And hopefully someone can point out things Im doing wrong and other useful tips to making these GKs stand out and get the paint they deserve.
> 
> This game has a steep learning curve. Im taking it in stages.


Good plan, I introduced myself very gradually, 6th Edition rule first, then after reading it for like three months I had to decide on a codex, after that then I gradually bought models and kits.

Another thing to remember is to use Autocannons with Psybolt Ammunition (Twin-linked Autocannons are arguably better than the twin-linked Lascannon option). Assault Cannons are better for closer engagements, but still good.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Busy weekend. Assembled 1 NDK, 1 Dreadnaught, and 20 GKs.
Priming and painting begins tomarrow.

Sorry the pic of the GKs in the padding is blurrymy tablet was about to die lol:dunno:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good so far!


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

```

```



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Looking good so far!


Thanks. Its been quite a while since I have put a model together, let alone a miniture. Im impressed by the amount of pieces and extras on the sprues. Think I will donate them to the forums. 


Stupid question though. Im waiting on my rule book etc, all I have currently is the GK Codex. Does the big hammer and halbreds count as heavy weapons? Currently all of them cept 4 are armed with the NFS. Those 4 have Psicannons.
Its been several years since I have played or built an Army..


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

SSG.House said:


> Stupid question though. Im waiting on my rule book etc, all I have currently is the GK Codex. Does the big hammer and halbreds count as heavy weapons? Currently all of them cept 4 are armed with the NFS. Those 4 have Psicannons.


The hammers and halberds are just close combat weapons, they don't count as heavy at all.

In general the best load out for a GK Strike Squad/Interceptor of 10 squad is 2 hammers, 2 psycannon and 6 swords. I often put a warding staff on my Sergeant as well. 

This can change if you want to run Purifiers who can take 4 psycannon or if you want to run a squad as a purgation squad that also has 4 Psycannon.

Previously I magnetised 1 hand of the Justicar to be able to swap between sword and warding staff. I also magnetised two sword guys per squad of 10 to be able to take psycannon and bring the squad total up to 4.

More recently I have been making them permanent and just buying more boxes of knights.

With my terminators they are all magnetised as it is a little easier so they can be run as WYSIWYG Paladins.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks Magpie! Im going to experiment with magnets a bit later on.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job buddy. Keep it up!


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

djinn24 said:


> Good job buddy. Keep it up!


Thanks brother!


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Temporary set back. Paints have disapeered in shipping. FedEx says they were delivered Monday, but shipment hasn't arrived. GW is pointing the finger at FedEx, FedEx is pointing the finger at USPS, and USPS is lost in the sauce. 

I didn't primer Monday because it's super humid right now. I did manage to drill the barrels out.
They are not perfect, but they are done. Pics to come later


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That suuuuuuucks.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

SSG.House said:


> I want an Army, that can take and hold ground. I want hard hitting actions on objective, and *violence of action.*


Hahahaha *VOMFA*! I think is what you mean eh 

as for your paints man just make a quick trip to your FLGS and pick up the basics for what youre doing. Red, Black and Gunmetal should do you to get started while USPS figures their life out  ill be watching for these as they become painted.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

May i recommend Neal at the Warstore, 20% off, fast shipping (i got NY orders in 4 days in Taji from him) and great customer service, they sent me the wrong codex and they sent the proper one and let me keep the other one. Also he Carries a variety.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

djinn24 said:


> May i recommend Neal at the Warstore, 20% off, fast shipping (i got NY orders in 4 days in Taji from him) and great customer service, they sent me the wrong codex and they sent the proper one and let me keep the other one. Also he Carries a variety.


Seconded. how did you have time to paint while downrange!?


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Got my paints in. Now waiting for the humidity level to drop some. I don't know what happened,
But FedEx dropped the box off a few minutes ago. Sunday will be primer day, and next week paint begins. A storm rolled through here so humidity was high. Should clear up by sunday.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Um, Iraq wasn't all go go go. I didn't paint though, i ordered codexes to read, models and paints went to the house.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

Been busy...

But I managed to prime all minis, and started painted a dread knight.
not sure if you can make out the blue tint...but I think it looks really nice.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

More pics of the NDK.

BTW, thats only two coats of the base color (kantor blue, runefang steel, and lahmian medium)
No shading or highlighting has been attempted or done. Tips and hints would be awesome.

I primed using Chaos Black rattle can


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That looks good. Very smooth base job and the blue is just showing through as a hint making it look like blue steel.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

djinn24 said:


> That looks good. Very smooth base job and the blue is just showing through as a hint making it look like blue steel.


Thanks brother! Coming from you that means a lot.
Any feedback is great, good bad or ugly....but theres a handful of people here that the feedback means a ton. And yer one of em.

Im trying to figure out a way to highlight etc. 

I have never made the attempt to paint the way Im painting these guys. 

BTW other then the rattle can primer, its all brush work. Instead of testors brushes I invested in a nice set of brushes from an art store in chico


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So far it looks like it is going to come out looking great. A good base coat and colors goes a long way!


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

The work continues.....
I need advise on how to fix the force swords. The guide that I used was beyond my skill.
Theres a lot of work still to be done, I have to figure out how to shade. etc.

Overall im pleased.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Um. Learn wet blending or mail the Blade to me


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd go ahead and go with he mail to Djinn option  (seriously have you seen his work? Ridiculously good)

Ive also been toying with this and since you actually have a surface that it can be applied easier to you may want to give it a go. Try using airbrush drying retarder instead of water when wet blending. Ive done a few trial runs and the paints behave similar to oils which from what I have seen is the best way to achieve a good wet blend technique. I dont have any pics of my trial but as soon as i get some ill post them up to sho


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> I'd go ahead and go with he mail to Djinn option  (seriously have you seen his work? Ridiculously good)
> 
> Ive also been toying with this and since you actually have a surface that it can be applied easier to you may want to give it a go. Try using airbrush drying retarder instead of water when wet blending. Ive done a few trial runs and the paints behave similar to oils which from what I have seen is the best way to achieve a good wet blend technique. I dont have any pics of my trial but as soon as i get some ill post them up to sho


Thanks for the advise. Im tempted to mail them to djinn LoL! along with a Fire raptor haha!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh yes. Mail me the Fire Raptor!

Golden makes a great drying retarder, same with Winsor and Newton.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

djinn24 said:


> Oh yes. Mail me the Fire Raptor!
> 
> Golden makes a great drying retarder, same with Winsor and Newton.


You realise im new to this whole painting thing. Im a bit baffled by wet blending, mixing retardents etc.
I need to find a painting for dummies tutorial.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am actually planning on one day writing that book.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Until he does however i recommend Youtube. Djinn himself has a few videos there about painting and there is a plethora of tutorials that cater to beginner to intermediate painters. I spend hours looking at turorials and painting techniques for either ideas on a new technique or how to improve one i already have tried. For the absolute beginner getting the citaedl How to Paint guide is actually not a bad idea as it gives you the basics as well as some intermediate techniques to use.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The masterclass books from Forge World are ace as well. Lots of advanced stuff.


----------



## SSG.House (Jul 29, 2013)

guess i know what im buying on the 1st


----------

